# Never Give Up On Your Dreams!



## sillylilacs (Aug 31, 2010)

So I was surfing the net and I came across this cute little guy...

And honestly I believe the picture speaks for itself. It's cute and adorable and we all laugh when we see it...but it's pretty inspiring!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sillylilacs* 

 
_So I was surfing the net and I came across this cute little guy...

And honestly I believe the picture speaks for itself. It's cute and adorable and we all laugh when we see it...but it's pretty inspiring!







Also, I wasn't sure if I was suppose to post it here...or in one of the chatter forums >.< I'm sorry if I totally screwed up!_

 
I guess I don't see it the same way you do.  It's a little sad to me.  The rhino's fitness inspiration is something it'll never be.  The only thing the rhino and the unicorn have in common is their horn.  It can never be a unicorn because it is a rhino and furthermore, a unicorn is a fictional animal.  It's a metaphor for what humans do everyday.  We often have unrealistic expectations, wants and desires for what our bodies should be, and we tack up pictures of airbrushed models and celebrities from magazines as our inspiration, and the images in those photos is no more real than that unicorn is.  It's sad. 

P.S. - Do you know where this image originated from?  I wonder if it's been taken out of context.


----------



## sillylilacs (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I guess I don't see it the same way you do.  It's a little sad to me.  The rhino's fitness inspiration is something it'll never be.  The only thing the rhino and the unicorn have in common is their horn.  It can never be a unicorn because it is a rhino and furthermore, a unicorn is a fictional animal.  It's a metaphor for what humans do everyday.  We often have unrealistic expectations, wants and desires for what our bodies should be, and we tack up pictures of airbrushed models and celebrities from magazines as our inspiration, and the images in those photos is no more real than that unicorn is.  It's sad. 

P.S. - Do you know where this image originated from?  I wonder if it's been taken out of context._

 

Technically, this picture can be taken in so many different directions. One is to say never give up. Another is just to accept who you are. Or a nihilist version would be it's not fair. It all depends on how you look at it.

I took this picture from a shirt image I believe. So it may just be made to bring a smile to people's faces. Or it may go deeper than that.

If it is too depressing to look at, think maybe the rhino fell in love with a pretty unicorn, and he's trying to buff up to impress her! =)


----------



## Hersheykisseslv (Nov 25, 2010)

I agree with the both of you this image can be interpreted in many ways ,one can be the rhino having an unrealistic expectation. Its just like how people try to look like people in the media, whether weight wise or feature wise. All we can do is be ourselves the rhino even if it lost weight would never look like the unicorn, its just not possible. I see your perspective too Sillylilacs and I think its cute and sad that the rhino is doing all that for the love of the unicorn.... it amazing how people can look at one picture and interpret it in a different way.


  	Quote: 	 		 			I am involved in a freedom ride protesting the loss of the minority rights belonging to the few remaining earthbound stars. All we demanded was our right to twinkle. -Marylin Monroe


----------



## aibreanx (Nov 25, 2010)

The image is from a Threadless tee http://www.threadless.com/submission/128751/Runnin_Rhino


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

i'm just going to take this in the most in-your-face simple-thought kind of way instead of overanalyzing it.  i think it's cute!


----------

